# Useless Billy says I aint working I'm going fishing #291



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

KRun came up with this title, I just stole it from her.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

title thief.

That is about as useles as it gits right there.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

It's hard to handle a baitcaster with just one hand.......................or drunk...................and especially both............


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

last time billy sed his girl was in a wreck so he could lay outta work.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> title thief.
> 
> That is about as useles as it gits right there.



Thanks Pappy I appreciate that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy said work was for Chumps.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

can you bait my hook while I finish this?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice one Boss.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

where's his hole?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Nice one Boss.



Thanks KRun I put a lot of thought and time into that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> where's his hole?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

just askin


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 22, 2015)

Any more Billy birds been kilt?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I was hopin to sneak out and put some trailcams out. I guess thats why it started raining.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 22, 2015)

Di P'nut shoot one or two?


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

nothin like a 6 day weekend fishin. Glad billy took the day off.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

crackerdave said:


>


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

I bet billy gets a big one this time


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy catches big bass puts them in a basket and sells them to tournament fisherman.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

billy's a antrapneer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Good one boss... I ain't hit ion nothing all day but a good nap.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

Watt in the world


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

Takin it


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

To the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

Back from the turkey huntin woods. I didn't got a turkey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Mg left us a turkey to kill.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

I can always kill one at Bi-LO mig


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Guarantee you it'll taste good too!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

It's not as fun at da grocery sto.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

Pappy got dun wid da nap. Now what to do?  finish da werk on da boat, respool da fishing reels, eat 'nother sammich, or take 'nother nap??  


I think I will be an overachiever and do the last two thangs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Pappy Van Winkle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

Just reviewed my tractor work from yestaday, there's a reason they put a sign on the tractor that sez, "Do Not operate under the influence of drugs or alcohol."


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy got dun wid da nap. Now what to do?  finish da werk on da boat, respool da fishing reels, eat 'nother sammich, or take 'nother nap??
> 
> 
> I think I will be an overachiever and do the last two thangs.



I'm gonna respool and put little cricket floats on bug poles. That should about do it.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2015)

I should say something


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

I really don't have anything to say.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 22, 2015)

That's all I got to say


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

No more turkeys for me. I was trying to get lil nut on one, so I didn't tote a gun. Called up 2 more and they slipped by us again. I should have toted my gun.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

If you don't have anything useful to say this is the place to say it. Or not. It's up to you. This is still a free country. For now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> If you don't have anything useful to say this is the place to say it. Or not. It's up to you. This is still a free country. For now





I have gas.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd like to hurt someone today.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Some nice table bass in the fishin form. I bet someone is trying to get back in as we speak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'd like to hurt someone today.




You could always slap hdm03 around, she likes it ruff..





T.P. said:


> Some nice table bass in the fishin form. I bet someone is trying to get back in as we speak.





Dem knee growz gonna eat goot !!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Some nice table bass in the fishin form. I bet someone is trying to get back in as we speak.



Who taken bets on how long it will last. The 10# spot thread could get good to


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

@Longhorns with my oldest billy. He prob gonna stiff me woth the tab


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

Sho got quiet in here, feel like the only white buoy walkin in a black bar .


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

Going to take


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

This to the flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho got quiet in here, feel like the only white buoy walkin in a black bar .



Me and a budDu did that once. It was a girly bar to boot. We didn't stay long


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

Chicken and dressing almost done, cranberry sauce, colored butterbeans with fatback.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just reviewed my tractor work from yestaday, there's a reason they put a sign on the tractor that sez, "Do Not operate under the influence of drugs or alcohol."



Rows look like an etch-a-sketch made them? 

Went ahead and put 5 trail cams out on the new spots. Of course, the light drizzle turned to hard rain about the time i was farthest from the truck. Had a turkey hen run across the road right in front of me so i took that as a REAL GOOD sign!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Rows look like an etch-a-sketch made them?
> 
> Went ahead and put 5 trail cams out on the new spots. Of course, the light drizzle turned to hard rain about the time i was farthest from the truck. Had a turkey hen run across the road right in front of me so i took that as a REAL GOOD sign!





Called myself blading/scraping my roads, looks like I was pullin a bottom plow instead. 




Get 'em Pookie, that hen woulda made fo some FINE eatin and pics on the turkey forum . . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Tp getn anger issues


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Tp getn anger issues



Why TP getting the Angrys?


Just saw that BKW posted that KMC put two on the ground this morning. Can't wait to hear the story!
Way to go, Kenny!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

K stackin em up like cord wood.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Why TP getting the Angrys?
> 
> 
> Just saw that BKW posted that KMC put two on the ground this morning. Can't wait to hear the story!
> Way to go, Kenny!!



Prolly beginners luck..............he wuz askin' everbody for lessons at The Famous Billy Hog Expedition and Tent Burning Event...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Prolly beginners luck..............he wuz askin' everbody for lessons at The Famous Billy Hog Expedition and Tent Burning Event...........



Well, he DID borrow my Fulldraw Farms Turkey Trotline. I guess it works.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy killin' lotsa birds.  Congrats Kmac.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 22, 2015)

I feel reel useless today.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

My great grandma just died about 3 hours ago. 96 years old. I didn't have much of a relationship with her.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Why does it wait til the weekends to rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

kmac don't  be playin wit no turkey birdzz . .he and da wife b killazzzzzz!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Why does it wait til the weekends to rain.



welcome to my world.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

Prolly shot it at nutnut's place...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Prolly shot it at nutnut's place...........



Your nugget of wisdom for the day:
To kill a turkey, you must go where there are actually turkeys walking around. It helps a lot.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if you are agreeing wid me or being mean.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm not sure if you are agreeing wid me or being mean.............



Not being mean. I must need a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Your nugget of wisdom for the day:
> To kill a turkey, you must go where there are actually turkeys walking around. It helps a lot.





It's gonna happen Pookie !!!




Can you shine da turkey birdzz???


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 22, 2015)

I got lots of birds on my new lease Pookie if you're feeling despondent about you current situation...Just sayin'.......


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

rh has turkey depression.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry bout your grandma mt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

pookie + turkay huntin = possible stroke/heartattakkk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

flopped a turkay byrd


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

What up quack


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

U workin


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm in line waiting for my rental car  

Don't got much respect for a dude that wears his sweatshirt around his waste


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

That's billys gay cousin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

He is an 80s wants be.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Sorry bout your grandma mt.



Thanks Nut.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm in line waiting for my rental car
> 
> Don't got much respect for a dude that wears his sweatshirt around his waste



LOL at sweet boy


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Does he have his collar flipped up?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> My great grandma just died about 3 hours ago. 96 years old. I didn't have much of a relationship with her.



Wow, she lived a long life! She's with her friends and family now. As I imagine most folks she grew with are in heaven waiting on her. Sorry for your loss MT


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry about your great grandmaw MT.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear MT


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Does he have his collar flipped up?



I bet he does lol.good catch TP


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry about grams mt.   celebrate her memory


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Does he have his collar flipped up?



Here's his buddies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> U workin





Nawsa, day off, ignoring the wife.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2015)

Sowwy to hear about MT's Nana, didja she leave ya any $$$ ???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Johnny whipped karate kid good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

Bigs ain't olt enough to remember the 80s


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Johnny whipped karate kid good



Yep, he beat the tar out of that boy


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks folks. And no quack no money. Lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Roaches make good bass bait...ask mig


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

Roaches sure hardier than them crickets I bought last night. 64 degrees now and probly didn't get below 55 last night. Put the box in my tool box and probably got vapors of some kind.  Brought them in the house and they aren't recoverin too fast.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Dang valley girl boys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Okay, 30 minute power nap and i feel better.
Yes, i haz da turkey sadz,
Sorry about Granma, MT
Quack does NOT ignore da wife, she puts him in timeout
waist sweaters are cool!
cock roaches make lousy fishbait. Takes a lot of weight to keep them down and they keep climbing onto the cork.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

any fish at belton bridge?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

This just pours salt on the wound  seen this leaving the airport


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll see them blue heads at work. Radiation makes them grow big


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sad fer TP he has been working allot lately has dead lines and all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 22, 2015)

They just strut around all day at work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I sure hope i get some turkey pic's. Gonna be a long week of waiting to check camera's.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Pew pew pew.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

I have not been to Belton Bridge. Should be shortly though.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm in line waiting for my rental car
> 
> Don't got much respect for a dude that wears his sweatshirt around his waste



Well thx bigs. That was me and my girlfriend


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> This just pours salt on the wound  seen this leaving the airport



Orlando? That's probably a Osceola then. You should have shot.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 22, 2015)

I seen that turkey to. Made me want to do a drive by


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh yea I got checked by the warden game this am.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Oh yea I got checked by the warden game this am.



Were you on your own land?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Most of the time, and I was actually in my truck, moving to another bird. Thankfully he just checked my license.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Close call Nut


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> any fish at belton bridge?



You will need to be heavily armed. Gang and meth heads take it over about dusk, and they just soon shoot you as look at you.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Taxes finally done.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, 30 minute power nap and i feel better.
> Yes, i haz da turkey sadz,
> Sorry about Granma, MT
> Quack does NOT ignore da wife, she puts him in timeout
> ...


Sorry I should clarify..they were a type of shad species commonly known as "roach".


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Mig and I caught some out of the pond


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 22, 2015)

bigelow said:


> This just pours salt on the wound  seen this leaving the airport



Purty bird


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Not ready to start my week


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Hay


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Yup. Osceola drive by


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

Need a limit of wallys so the bridge ain't no good. Hummmm..


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

Turkey easy to choot


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy is sad dat GON didnt wisht him a happy burfday


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Guess Pnut is still leading the Billy Big Turkey contest.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Billy is sad dat GON didnt wisht him a happy burfday



If'n he'll pick a birthday and stick with it, we'd wish him one.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Sorry I should clarify..they were a type of shad species commonly known as "roach".



I just noticed in my pond some kind of small fish flicking a little water up in the air. Not just around the edge. Just in the last few days.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy don't know his own Birfday.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy swore a10 ponder wastgonna eat his big perch before he could get it in


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> If'n he'll pick a birthday and stick with it, we'd wish him one.



He goes into bars a dozen times a year and claims it's his birthday for the free shots.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy just lost his car said someone stolt it

Called the police and found it on the other side of the parking lot  

Then got a dwi when he pulled out


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You will need to be heavily armed. Gang and meth heads take it over about dusk, and they just soon shoot you as look at you.



HAHA.... you've been there???


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Try up the Tugaloo, mtr. I've caught several up that way.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey fellas.man its quiet around home without Kmac here.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

How's it going Big and Matt?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

Just got back from Belton Bridge.  Bout had to call in the reinforcments.  The meth heads, jealous girlfriends, boozers and brawlers were thick tonight.  Didn't catch any walleye either.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> HAHA.... you've been there???



They talking about it in the Freshwater Fishing Forum.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Doin ok bkw  yall slayin the thunder chickens?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey my and pappy.how you fellas doingh?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

I caught a roof eye once


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Or was it a roofy


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

Kmac did after I left to come home.somebody gotta make the money.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

I may have been roofed once by an fat ugly girl


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

Lol Big


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Dlop


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey bkw


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Word


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

All I seen and heard was helicopters and air planes going over and over.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Roofy flop


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

But it just started. I'm not worring


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They talking about it in the Freshwater Fishing Forum.



Lemme go see! That place shonuff is like Deliverance. Good fishing though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

hey BKW.... trying to get some supper et.  Its a hard life, but someone has to do it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Whew


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Flush it, BmW!!!! Hurry!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm goin after them this weekend in the mnt anyone want to join  sleepin ther Friday night an huntin till dark  Saturday b


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

T, I haven't fished Belton in 30 years or more, but it use to be the happenin place for the white bass run.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

Well fellas. Have a good night IMA watch some ax men.catch y'all later


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

nite bkw


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Just got back from Belton Bridge.  Bout had to call in the reinforcments.  The meth heads, jealous girlfriends, boozers and brawlers were thick tonight.  Didn't catch any walleye either.


pic' or it didn't happen.


Buck killers Wife said:


> All I seen and heard was helicopters and air planes going over and over.



Tell Kenny to go ahead and tag out so i can come play.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

You can come anytime rbama. You've already been invited


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

Bamar he's got 1 left


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 22, 2015)

Note all


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

Wobert, you right... no pics, cause it didn't happen.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Try up the Tugaloo, mtr. I've caught several up that way.



Regs say those fish are on PCB.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> T, I haven't fished Belton in 30 years or more, but it use to be the happenin place for the white bass run.



We used to catch a lot of white bass up there back 25 years ago. I haven't caught one since I don't reckon. Lots of stripers though. Some la grandes too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Regs say those fish are on PCB.



They can't help it, mtr. Its an addiction.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Folks up there ain't paid them pcb signs one bit of attention.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

I need to become a fancy admin for the special invites  

Lol


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

I've eat a lot of fish from that lake. Nuting wong wi mee as har az ii kan tale.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Dang it is warm down Hera


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

I might have to try Belton again, but I might put in down at the 52 landing, and motor upstream.  Give Billy and his buddies a wide berth.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

I axed them white bass about their PCB addiction, and they told me they tried it once, but didn't inhale.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Fancy flop^^


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Is the river up now, pappy?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

I have ate a heap of fish from Panama City Beach and aint never bothered me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

It was up about 3 weeks ago when I cross it.  I will be back that way later this week, and will look at it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

t, Lanier is .5 ft below full pool, so I would say the river is up real good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> You can come anytime rbama. You've already been invited





NE GA Pappy said:


> Wobert, you right... no pics, cause it didn't happen.





bigelow said:


> I need to become a fancy admin for the special invites
> 
> Lol



For every invite you like, there will be thirty  people inviting you to go to a hot place you wouldn't really want to go. My mailbox gets blown up quite regularly.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Billy said the only place he ever got invited was out behind the WW to fight.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

I just got a pm inviting me to a hot mess b


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

I use to fish da river with helgamites above Mud Creek, and do purty goot on da whites.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

The black perch up here love helgamites.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2015)

Pappy, go above Belton Bridge a few miles and after you cross these rocks fish the section 100 yards on the left.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 22, 2015)

T, looks like my boat ain't going that far up the river.


I bet it would be easier to put in at Duncan Bridge in my K-new and float down to Belton to fish that stretch


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Just fish off the bridge.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Just want y'all to know, whoever controls the seng, controls the mountains.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

KyK up in here.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Was up.


----------



## KyKevin (Mar 22, 2015)

Whats Up Bo$$


----------



## KyKevin (Mar 22, 2015)

I've enjoyed the Bologna and Crackers you got me it was as good as it gets


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Time fo a


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

KyKevin said:


> I've enjoyed the Bologna and Crackers you got me it was as good as it gets



Hard to beat fresh old timey Crackers.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Y'all see the gobbler strutting?


..


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dang, kyk making me hungry. I could tear up some fried bolony rite now!


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea he's behind the pine tree.


----------



## KyKevin (Mar 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hard to beat fresh old timey Crackers.



I went home and started eating right out of the bag and codn't hardly stop


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Did y'all got him?


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Did y'all got him?



We didn't hear a single gobble. Left the property and he was strutting in a church parking lot about a mile from the property. I pulled over and took his picture. My daughter wanted to shoot him. I'm making a billy out of her. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

KyKevin said:


> I went home and started eating right out of the bag and codn't hardly stop



Me too Used to eat Cracklins till I got sick when I was a youngin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Bet Scrapy done ate some Cracklins.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> We didn't hear a single gobble. Left the property and he was strutting in a church parking lot about a mile from the property. I pulled over and took his picture. My daughter wanted to shoot him. I'm making a billy out of her. Lol



Haha! Yea when me and lil nut left the game warden this mourning, lil nut  asked me if I had been caught by him before?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Pnut you the only entry in the Billy Big Turkey contest.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

You leading too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

I am the Judge.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You leading too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am the Judge.



I'll add a little extra on my dues.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bout my bedtime, cyl!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm out too/2/to.
0515 will get here way too soon. The good news is i'm officially off call at 0700!
Night, guys!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Night Pnut and Robert.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2015)

Well Good nite yall


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

K finally showed up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

We need pics of your Turkey for the contest K.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

The weekend is officially over. Gives me a whole ,mostly rainy, week to rest up.


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Haha! Yea when me and lil nut left the game warden this mourning, lil nut  asked me if I had been caught by him before?



Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 22, 2015)

Night yall


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Later matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Saying it is gonna freeze here this weekend. My Blueberry trees will love it, they are already budding out. Them south Georgia transplants dont handle these 70 days followed by a frost.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

This South Ga. transplant don't either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2015)

Boss, whydid my turkey entry get D Qed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2015)

I never win anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss, whydid my turkey entry get D Qed.



I never saw a picture of it and I am the judge.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

You can still enter it or another one for a chance to win some great prizes K.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Y'all my peeps


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Carl tryin to get him some


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks boss, I'll do that.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2015)

Well guess I will lock up and go to bed. Scrapy the key is under that fake frog under the picture window.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Well guess I will lock up and go to bed. Scrapy the key is under that fake frog under the picture window.



Thanks but I reckon I'll make myself useful. I found my faberware pots and castiron stuff and big and little dutch ovens above the pantry. Since devorce, I been getting by with a stew pot, a rice steamer, one cast iron skillet, and a Waffle house pan that flips eggs real good that got left here.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Saying it is gonna freeze here this weekend. My Blueberry trees will love it, they are already budding out. Them south Georgia transplants dont handle these 70 days followed by a frost.


Freeze got mine budding but they are in full bloom now and bees are buzzing.  These are rabbit eye. Yours are likely highbush unless you got them from south GA. They always make good whether frost gets them or not. I had an acre of them for about 20 years till five years ago and I pushed them up.  Gets to where you just can't keep the honeysuckle and greenbriars out of them after so long.  I still got a dozen bushes and that is more than plenty.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Wooooooooo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Moaning


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 23, 2015)

mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 23, 2015)

kmac great job on the birds


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

HAy


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

Morning, I got my dog hooked on Robin eggs, she's sitting at my left shoulder staring at me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

All of ya'll are about useles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mourning.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 23, 2015)

useless is as useless does


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Watt is Goin on up in herea this morn


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Bunch of no turkey killin folks. Cept nut and K


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Bunch of no turkey killin folks. Cept nut and K



We had a thread going in the AAA forum last year for folks to post dead turkeys in it.......took about a month for anybody to kill one.  It eventually turned into a "fish pics and dead turkeys" thread just to keep it going.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

Live from the cubicle


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 23, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Morning . First post of the day/week.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

high


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

I just woke up.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 23, 2015)

morning?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 23, 2015)

yeah, its monday again...smh


----------



## ccherry (Mar 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I got a case of the mondays


----------



## ccherry (Mar 23, 2015)

I got it Krun. Thanks!


----------



## ccherry (Mar 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> I got a case of the mondays



Me too......Bad


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> I got a case of the mondays



Like the guy in Office Space?

The interview with the consultants in that movie was very funny.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Matt sorry to hear about your great grandmaw


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a great day yesterday
all my kids were here and all the 
grand babies except one. Nice day
pulled pork grilled chicken cold watermelon
Hanging and swimming by the pool 
Nice sunny day too.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey oops


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey krun


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Your welcome green tractor man.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

Did I miss anything?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

Slow in here today


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Very slow, hey guy's.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

almost lunch time


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I just finished breakfast>LOL


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey oops



Hay... Cuzz. I got my sweet fishin jig.. We gon give it a whirl in PSJ next week.. I bet the trout will tear it up. Thanks.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just installed chrome to try and stop these dad blamed ads.. Can't he Adblock cuzz I'm scared to update to 7.0 software. So far.. So goot


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Woo.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Woo.



Very weak woooooo.. TP. Feelin a lil ill taday?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm gonna go eat chicken livers for lunch


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't know that I ever seen anything quite like that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

C what?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> C what?



Not in the last month or two.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ohhh!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

back from lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

wander if Martin is here


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

pnut


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

boss?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Boss flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thats two in a row


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

I wasnt even trying.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Live to ride, ride to live.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

How does Billy clutch that thing?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I just wanna know how he rides it, bein he's handicapped an all.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just wanna know how he rides it, bein he's handicapped an all.



Billy can ride one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

oops1 said:


> How does Billy clutch that thing?



With his toes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

LoL


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Mud building a rocket out of sugar and nitro glycerin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Said all he needed now was some of that clay from Quack.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

And a kitty.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

kitty gonna be a mad kitty


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Billy gots some new shoes.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

Geez Krun! I coulda went without seeing that. lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Not so useless today  maybe useless on Thursday and Friday Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

barf


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

you owe me a new keyboard karen


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

How is everyone today.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Billy gots some new shoes.


Where did you get that? I'm staying out of that neighborhood.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How is everyone today.



Fabulous ... I think that chrome thing solved my popup issues.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Flap


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm getting my butt kicked today.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Appernetly I can't fix nothing


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, I ordered my trailer this morning. He said it would take about a week to build and he will call me when its done.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Phone don't work either. Have to come outside to make a call


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey, at least it's not raining mt


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just found a 5x10 trailer for 150 bucks if ya'll know anyone looking. brand new tires


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

It is a beautiful day here. I need to go fishing. My freezer is slap out of fish. Will trade Quail for Crappie.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry Nitram


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

It's raining here today, wonder if TP washed something.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

turkeys eluded me....the one i hunted was covered up in hens.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

anyone kill one?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 23, 2015)

I bet K did


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

I didnt see no turkeys this weekend.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> anyone kill one?



Nutnut shot one over bait and got wrote up in front of lil Billy.. Think k kilt won two


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> just found a 5x10 trailer for 150 bucks if ya'll know anyone looking. Brand new tires



 lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Billy said he killed 3 Turkeys that were eating a dead Coyote.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found a 5x10 trailer for 150 bucks if ya'll know anyone looking. brand new tires



I knew a cheap one would show up right when I pulled the trigger on a new one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> I knew a cheap one would show up right when I pulled the trigger on a new one.



HE called back, said a hundred would do, he's in a tight


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> HE called back, said a hundred would do, he's in a tight



You wanna go in half on it mud? I don't want to spend my gun money on a trailer but my neighbor is encouraging me to buy a trailer so he can get his back


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I got cash, I'll take it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You wanna go in half on it mud? I don't want to spend my gun money on a trailer but my neighbor is encouraging me to buy a trailer so he can get his back


 I bet he is, i'll think i'll let mattech off the hook, i was picking at him.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Pickin on Mattech flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

crap, now Martin knows what i'm up to


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

martin watchin the wrong screen.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

most excellent flop; Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

i went turkey hunting and shot 2 deer by mistake


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

gun mis-fired


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

i would of had 3 by mistake if that didn't happen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Billys tire kingdom is trying to rip off


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought y'all were my friend


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Mt you on crack again?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

I tolt them not billy me


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Billys tire kingdom is trying to rip off


Wonder if Bo$$ tire lined driveway is out from under the snow yet?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Tried to charge me 80 to.change a belt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Billy rips off the beltless


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

sounds like a bargain to me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Tried to charge me 80 to.change a belt


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Good price Slick, congrats


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2015)

i would have paid 100


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Oil stop only.charges 30


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Wonder if Bo$$ tire lined driveway is out from under the snow yet?



Yep, got the wife out there now cleaning the whitewalls.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Well well some of TP's women just walked in


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

I heard I'm in last place in the turkey contest.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Tatted and peiced all over


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Prob want a free tire


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Trade some ebt cards fer tires


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Waiting an hour for 2 tires a belt and oil change


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Thats a 20min job


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Im hungry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Im gonna show them a real billy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Grab keys and drive off billy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Mad as billy with out a beer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Baxk pack billy came in to use the bathroom he aint got a car prob not a home


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

30 minutes or its free Mm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Prob gonna hit me up fer a dollar


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Or blow us all up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Prob an isis billy


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey migs go in the back and just start folding every box you see and they will get you out of there quick.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

2 cars in the bay..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

I might get a Disorsly conduct award today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Aint no boxes around


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Isis billy still in the bathroom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Fowl mouth billy girls


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Mm= Just like Billy, all mouth!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Billy don't change his oil, just adds some when it get low.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Borrows the quart to do that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Billy car ani't got no serpintine belt!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Isis billy came out and said thank you


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Mm is on sumpan.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Grow up, be a leader


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

And then


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Flip


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

1.5hrs bunch of.billys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Guess ill call into work late.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Eyerexon jats all folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Im caught in a trap and i cant walk out because they got my keys


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Aint there a bar around there somewhere you could wait and play a little Keeno.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe have a coupla pickled eggs.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Play a George Jones song on the Jukebox.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe flirt with the waitress.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

I used to win a lot of money in Bars, ringing that shot glass with a quarter in a jug of water.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I used to win a lot of money in Bars, ringing that shot glass with a quarter in a jug of water.


Huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Has KMC posted a pic of his birds yet? I figured he would have showed them by now.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Play a George Jones song on the Jukebox.


Mm don't want to turn from mad to cryin that fast.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I used to win a lot of money in Bars, ringing that shot glass with a quarter in a jug of water.



It was all about the technique. I did't have any.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

I reckon mad and cryin would be worse.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Huh?



Surely you have seen them big jugs of water sitting on a bar with a shot glass in the bottom. The object is to drop a quarter in there and land it in the shot glass.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Whatever happened to punch boards?


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Afternoon matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Anybody seen my finger nail clippers? They seem to be missing.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I've lost all my women. Took my old truck and left out a day ago an ain't seen em since.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I did find a set of nail clippers though. Didn't even know I had them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Well we had an aurgement, billy said he gave me a deal for not charging me a full hours labor for changing that belt. Said it took two of his guys an hour to figure out how to put it on.

I told billy wasnt my fault that his guys are inexperienced and all they had to do was loosen the tensioner and put the belt on. Then I asked for the district supervisor #s. Billy said I was just wanting free stuff. Billy went to the back room and took off the labor charge and only charge me for the belt. And asked if I was happy. I said  yes, but I would have paid you a fair labor charge. He said well now you got your free stuff.. Lols what a crook.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Red hot sauce I put that stuff on everything


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Whatever happened to punch boards?



Haven't seen those in a long time. I knew some Small town diners that used to keep them under the counter and only locals could play.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

What's a punch board?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to go migs, some poor guy done worked all afternoon for nothing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What's a punch board?



If they were honest, and a lot of them were not, you could win money or prizes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If they were honest, and a lot of them were not, you could win money or prizes.



Is that like pull tabs?


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd be calling and complaining Mm. I don't mind paying for premium service, but expect just that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Way to go migs, some poor guy done worked all afternoon for nothing.



Lols, I don't know if they were that incompetent or crooks? But taking two hours to change two tires belt and oil and not but one other car in the bay idk?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

I hit the shot glass 8 otta 10 one time Bo$$, we gots skills............


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What's a punch board?



Won some money, lost some money. You used an old sardine can opener to punch out different numbers. There was a fortune cookie like piece of paper that would come out underneath and anything from free dinner to $50 would be the prizes.
Found this one online:


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'd be calling and complaining Mm. I don't mind paying for premium service, but expect just that.



He took the $80 off, I normally use the one in Evans always get a fair deal and fast service. The one in !Martinez is messed up in all kinds of ways


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Won some money, lost some money. You used an old sardine can opener to punch out different numbers. There was a fortune cookie like piece of paper that would come out underneath and anything from free dinner to $50 would be the prizes.
> Found this one online:



I need to get some of those fer work them boys will bet there pants off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Got my billy lure thanks Kayran.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm trying to fill out a soil sample bag. What do i mark for soybeans?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Summer legumes


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Dang, what an evening Mig


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 23, 2015)

You might need a Reeb now lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Martinez has gone to hades


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

On #2


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Summer legumes only.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm boiled legumes..........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Summer legumes only.



Its a legume and grows in the summer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Call your county extension office tp


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Too late. I done marked it Mm.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

When did the Dawgs start doin deer gyardens?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess for all the folks that go to deer camp to listen to the Ga game.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

That's racist TP.............WHITE SHEET?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

TP is a Grand Dragon.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

You should plant a shelled corn food plot T, its instant and you don't need to worry about PH


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Gonna turn my back yard into a soccer field.



http://lesco.johndeerelandscapes.com/NoCompression/GetData.aspx?Type=ProdResource&ID=7133


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

KKK flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

LD done got a title


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

LD is useless at starting threads


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

I ain't smokn no moe


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't have to be at work til 10 a.m. tomorrow. I'm really considering sneaking over to a little spot I got close to the house, see if I can pew pew pew a gobbler


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll need the wife to agree, cause she will have to deal with the kids in the a.m.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks dave, gud callin.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Holy cow I wish I could post this video. Its got aged word in it but it's hilarious. I posted it on fb, Mm, check it out.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Or I could just wake up quietly and leave. She will never know....... Until she calls me at 7:30 yelling at me. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Dem looks good K


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Bo$$, I'm in the turkey contest now


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

What's it called T, I will google it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Not everyday you get two Jakes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks matt, gottem where the billy hawg hunt was.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been hunting the same spot K


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to go K, it ain't easy using a cell phone to call em up.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

KinnieMack!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

2 jakes one shot.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

That woman scared me tp


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've been hunting the same spot K



Me too, don't nobody tell Nutnut...........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

K is a master turkey killer


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Holy cow I wish I could post this video. Its got aged word in it but it's hilarious. I posted it on fb, Mm, check it out.



Lol! I wish I could understand what they were saying...They musta been cajun


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Dunno, mattech. Its a guy trying to start a cutoff saw by rolling the blade across the ground while running. I loled again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a 24 hour bug & was sick when I gottem.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice Kmc


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Lol! I wish I could understand what they were saying...They musta been cajun



I thought he said did you have charcoal in it? Then I realized he said choke on.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

K got bkw's paint brush.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Dinner


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

That woman scared me too, Mm.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Just tween K and Pnut right now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats k! Thems sum big birds!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> TP is a Grand Dragon.



Woooooo hooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks good gut!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Congrats k! Thems sum big birds!



Don day=translation:where


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just post it rite quick TP, nobody's looking!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Looks good gut!



Tanks. You and K are the only billy turkey killas so far. I'll got mine.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

It is going right down till the end of the Ky. season.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like one of us is going to win the grand prize,nut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Congrats bo$$!



For what?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

Double congrads Bo$$


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> For what?



For winning the big turkey challenge!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Kenny, do those birds have full fans? I'd a shot the one on the right just looking at the beard.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Text it to me T


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

it's on Facebook, I don't know how to send it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Dang, oh well


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Kenny, do those birds have full fans? I'd a shot the one on the right just looking at the beard.



Yes, the one on the right was the smaller bird & I shot him 1st, 1" spurs the othe had 1 1/4 spurs and was heavyier. Both beard where 9 1/2"


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> For winning the big turkey challenge!



The season has not even opened here yet and I am a poor Turkey hunter. Be one in a million that I would win the two week fishing/hunting trip to Alaska plus the $20,000 in prize money.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yes, the one on the right was the smaller bird & I shot him 1st, 1" spurs the othe had 1 1/4 spurs and was heavyier. Both beard where 9 1/2"



I'm confused. Thought you said they were Jakes.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't know paintbrushes were made out of turkey beards. Learn something new every day.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

K didn't shoot da beered of


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2015)

Tp you need to pop the clutch on the concrates saw. Also you don't cut control joints on  asphalt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally done with werk, now I got a two owa drive home.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I got my van on autopilot, the redneck version


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Cruise control and my left knee on the wheel


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm gonna spotlight me some turkeys


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

This video is being recorded for your protection.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks dave, gud callin.



Nice turkey birds Kmac and killer hat!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 23, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Lols, I don't know if they were that incompetent or crooks? But taking two hours to change two tires belt and oil and not but one other car in the bay idk?



Me and my buddy helps each other work on each others trucks.......Last thing we did was put a water pump on my truck.It took 2 hours flat and that included taking off and putting on the serpentine belt


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

K's turkeys made the front page.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 23, 2015)

K got enuff feathers to be an Indian Chief.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Kappoya


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Kenny, do those birds have full fans? I'd a shot the one on the right just looking at the beard.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm confused. Thought you said they were Jakes.



Matt made a commit about jakes so I was just billying along with it.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 23, 2015)

K could take them tail feathers and stick em in his hat and sneek right up on them turkey birds.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 23, 2015)

Jakes eat good.Taste like turkey


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2015)

I think they goin nonturnal, them turks had some pressure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I think they goin nonturnal, them turks had some pressure.



One weekend and the whole flock is under pressure?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Corn makes them go nockturnal.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Billy killed a Turkey with a bean.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Last reeb!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I keep a bean shooter in my truck for protection. I go in a lot of shady places.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

First reeb 

Just got done werkin 

This billy is beat


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Grats on the hawgs kmc


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

2 boars 1 shot takes mad skills son


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

Geez! Wife is watching dancing with the stars and she wonders why I'm on my iPad.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I feel your pain  my girls like American idol  

I don't


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nite yall! Got to get up early!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Bunch a beaners in herea tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

I had all my turkey calls out and tuning them up. Wifey comes home and starts screeching about how much she hates turkey calls and made me stop. How am i ever gonna catch a turkey bird if i can't practice?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Watchin bar resq. They Savin the billy bar


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I had all my turkey calls out and tuning them up. Wifey comes home and starts screeching about how much she hates turkey calls and made me stop. How am i ever gonna catch a turkey bird if i can't practice?



Tell her practice makes perfect


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Then tell her you want to practice


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

It works for me. I get to play wit my turkey callers adder that


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sufferin from a little vertigo. Bamas avy is makin me go vertical


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

HEY. Where'd errebody go. I'm on a roll herea


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess Oma gonna


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Take this


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

All the way to the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Watched some vids on foosbook loled


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Woop woop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Werd


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Watchin bar resq. They Savin the billy bar


Naw, they just yelling for the drama. That guy just irritates me. Not sure i'd step foot in any of the bars he goes to help. hey are some kinda nasty!


mguthrie said:


> Tell her practice makes perfect


Did that. She told me to shut up and watch TV.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Yaba daba doo doo


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

Good night ya'll. I'm here now. I know I'm gonna get left. I should have waited till later?


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I had all my turkey calls out and tuning them up. Wifey comes home and starts screeching about how much she hates turkey calls and made me stop. How am i ever gonna catch a turkey bird if i can't practice?



Sounds like this website is the only thing you are in charge of.  




J/k, if I didn't drive as much as I do, I would never get to practice either.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats on the turkeys fellows.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got oft the phone with strang, we were planing our Merriam's turkey hunt next year since we didn't make it happen this year. Juat got home an mentioned it to the wife, she reminded me next year is our 10 year anniversary and we are going on a two week cruise. I guess that's it for my turkey hunt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Why did I get married during  a hunting season.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm here Scrapy


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Why did I get married during  a hunting season.



I wish when I got married on Sept. 19th that I woulda known that I would one day take up now hunting.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

2nd beer starting to feel better


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I like now hunting  hunting no dang it 

I got married sept 1.   

a few years ago we went gator hunting for our anniversary


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't drink for two weeks per my Dr


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Why did I get married during  a hunting season.



Delete during hunting season. This must be your first attempt


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Restaurant impossible did a series on a Bar over in Bowling Green. It was called Wabahs, and was kind of a biker bar. They come in redone every thing changed the menu and the owners attitude, and at the happy ending the place was packed and the food was delicious. We had ate there years ago and decided to ride over and try it again after the transformation. We pulled up and it was closed with a for sale sign out front.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

The beers are pretty good


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

I Tryed marreein once. It's over rated


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

My wife can't keep her mouf shut long enough for me to take her hunting


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

She sat in the car with the ac on and made fun of me when I caught a 3 1/2 foot gator


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Restaurant impossible did a series on a Bar over in Bowling Green. It was called Wabahs, and was kind of a biker bar. They come in redone every thing changed the menu and the owners attitude, and at the happy ending the place was packed and the food was delicious. We had ate there years ago and decided to ride over and try it again after the transformation. We pulled up and it was closed with a for sale sign out front.



lol! I often wondered about some of those places featured on there


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I can't drink for two weeks per my Dr





You will be a cheap date after that


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah some times they are too far under to make it out of the whole


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

That a cute little honey to the right of yo reeb


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Wooooooooo..


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Yuengling on tap


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Didn't even notice


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That a cute little honey to the right of yo reeb



Mercy!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Mercy flop!!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Think ima gunna open a billy bar


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Didn't even notice



Yea right


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Yall got good eyes


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Good flop TP


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a feller could make money with a good bar.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yall got good eyes



You see her now?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Timed that just right


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I've often thought about it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

El flõpõ


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Now I do


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't like bar hours though.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Think I'll call it Billy's


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Man I'm wornt out


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Where is Hils he would be proud of me


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

My feet hurt


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Ain't seen his, idk whut he is up too.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Matt is barefoot in da kitchen


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Where is Hils he would be proud of me



You should got that framed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Gonna make one more perimeter check and head to bed. See y'all later!


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm barefoot in my recliner


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Later Bama


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe not. You could hit framed


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wouldn't like bar hours though.



Open one up and let Billy run it.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

A Bo$$ flop. Woo hoo


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Werd totally unintentional


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think this no drinking was such a good idea.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

Me likes Erin Andrews


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I had to set up a production line in Orlando got added business then drove to Tampa to do the same thing  

Yankees spring training got the hotels booked


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Just got a wink from my honey. I'm over and out. Catch yall in the morn


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 23, 2015)

Bigs on a workin vacation.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad you got it


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Later Mg


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I am tired family over again tonight, 
I love them dearly but I is tired.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

nice turkey's K


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope all you useles billy's catch big
fish on those lures. I'm gonna want
to see pic's, good or bad.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I gots all emotional yesterday, for the first
time all my kids have partners that love and
appreciate them and it was fun to sit back and
just watch all of them interact with each other,
my youngest found someone she's known all her
life and he is wonderful with her boys and is the
father figure they have never had. Brought a few 
tear to my eyes to see all the happiness my family
was enjoying. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrapy I sent you one to the first address you
gave me, I hope you get it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

Good deal, krun!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 23, 2015)

T.P. and t.p. out. Night evadybody.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

That's awesome krun, I'm happy for ya.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Night T and t


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

night TP, hope things get easier for ya.
And I hope tp feeling better.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Matt you know you just
want to see your babies happy.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

How are your guy's doing Matt?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I gots all emotional yesterday, for the first
> time all my kids have partners that love and
> appreciate them and it was fun to sit back and
> just watch all of them interact with each other,
> ...



That's a great feeling


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Were good


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes it was. You know how you worry and hope
for your kids, my youngest been struggling a long
time, my son before her bad divorce and marriage,
and now they are all settled and happy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Night T and t.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

It is nice to have your family close and happy KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I've watched all my kids struggle through
different relationships but to have them all
at peace at one time, ah my heart sings. I love
them so much. And I am happy for them all. 
Life is good. It's not perfect but its dog gone good.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Boss, we got issues but
we all got love.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

My oldest grandson is 18 my youngest is in the oven.LOL


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Aint 1 family without a few issues glad you enjoyed Time wif the fam


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Finished the bear today, one more coat of stain.
My oldest wanted it and wanted to name it Georgia bear
so I burned that on and dedicated it to her. I love my babies.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

thanks Bigs.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

The oldest bought us all braclets that read

No one fight alone in honor of my son. We gonna
kick this stuff in the butt.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry for the language.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Kick the carp out of it


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

You betcha bigs.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't been up this late in forever
gonna feel it tomorrow.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

You guy's have been great to me
thank ya so much, I think I'm buzzing.
Just a little,son outback talking to dad.
Rest have gone for the night.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I got 1/2 hour and bed time  gives me 8 hrs of sleep


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

You got a 1/2 hour of what.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Pa is that you pa I got the gold right here


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Billy will make you stay up late KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I love billy Boss I just am usually in bed early.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Drinkin


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

You are part of our family KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm very emotional tonight and I don't know why.
I need to suck it up butter cup.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Y'all have sure made me feel that way Boss.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Think I'll call it Billy's


I think the name's took. I went to a biggun at Fort Worth called that. Bought a Billy hat and rode a bull. And drank a few.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

Bull flop.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the billy's


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Yall my pūter peeps  some are billy hunt peeps  sure I will cross paths with all Yall eventually b


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Bigs=drunk I think


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

When I finally get to move up to North Ga
y'all all welcome to come up.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Soco with a lime is a tasty drank for dessert


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I wish Krun  I would sleep better but 4 dranks don't do it for me since highschool  lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I like jamcian coffee


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

There is a Willlys in Cincinnati does that count  as a billy bar


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm way beyond 4 Bigs


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Neva heard of the jameekin coffee


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

12 mor min last drink


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Think I will make it a double


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Evening Scrapy.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Jamaican Coffee  
Print



Recipe type: Coffee Drinks 

Prep time: 2 mins  

Total time: 2 mins  


Ingredients
â€¢½ Ounce Myers Rum
â€¢½ Ounce Tia Maria
â€¢Hot Coffee
â€¢Whipped Cream (Optional)


Instructions
1.Add the Myers Rum and Tia Maria to a Coffee Mug
2.Fill with Hot Coffee
3.Top With Whipped Cream for Effect (Optional)


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> There is a Willlys in Cincinnati does that count  as a billy bar


Aint that a willys jeep?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

the whipped cream aint optional.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

hello anyone home


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Who's there


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Bet Brandy would go with that good too.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Probably wood Boss.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey now  nite Yall


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Big you are drunk.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Scrapy.


Mornin bo$$.http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?q=Wiley+C...&h=50&c=1&pid=1.7&mkt=en-US&adlt=moderate&t=1


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Nite bigs.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nite Big sleep tight


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Got to meet with my tax guy tomorrow.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got to meet with my tax guy tomorrow.



Your tax guy or Uncle's tax guy?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

link don't work


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Hot toddy would be good about now.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Bet Brandy would go with that good too.


 I bet she would!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I must be


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Your tax guy or Uncle's tax guy?



Mine, try to avoid meeting with the uncle's.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

karen936 said:


> link don't work


 Yea, just a postey size one for me too.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Brandy goes good with anything


----------



## karen936 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm calling it a night I'm out thanks
 for all the support, I love you guys, nite.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Nite Krun


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

My youngest son is in Italy right now on a business trip, been sending some pictures of the countryside.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mine, try to avoid meeting with the uncle's.


 Good. Then if it gets bad yours can meet his.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Night KRun.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

Been a crazy day at the JB house.  Lil JB is sick, and spent all day at the Dr.  Then, on the opposite end of things, JB JR finally got in a game, got his first HS hit, stole 2 bases, and scored the team's only run.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Italia is a place I will most likely never visit  

Scotland now that may be in my future


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My youngest son is in Italy right now on a business trip, been sending some pictures of the countryside.


Well? I can tell I'm gonna be by myself soon. I might as well see some Italian pictures.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice JB  bet you were a proud dad tanite


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Been a crazy day at the JB house.  Lil JB is sick, and spent all day at the Dr.  Then, on the opposite end of things, JB JR finally got in a game, got his first HS hit, stole 2 bases, and scored the team's only run.


Was it drizzalin up there?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Krun back must a couldn't sleep


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Nice JB  bet you were a proud dad tanite



YEa man.  Wasn't a person at the park wonderin' who JR's daddy was.......I'm hoarse from Wooooooo'n!

Baby girl was asleep when I finally got home, didn't get a chance to hug her after her tough day at the Dr. office.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Was it drizzalin up there?



Nah, rain quit this morning.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

My dog tore up a bunch of stuff today when my wife got home and discovered everything with my 5yr old  

Tiny bigs said "mom should we get a new dog before dad finds out"  she loves that dog  we find her out of her bed sleeping with ole remie sometimes


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I bet JB  hope the coach plays him more often now  

He a good fielder?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Italia is a place I will most likely never visit
> 
> Scotland now that may be in my future


 I'm thinkin the same way. If I can't afford airfare back I'll just stay Or they can send me back.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

Irish need not apply. So the sign reads.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I'd be the first American to be deported from Scotland wonder if they ever encountered a redneck


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2015)

Well going to bed SYL.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

No, not there but when they got to this blazin down sun climate, that is where the name came from.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I bet JB  hope the coach plays him more often now
> 
> He a good fielder?



Yea.  For some reason, he is better at defense in every sport he plays.  He's a catcher in baseball, not a great arm, but nothing gets past him.  

He doesn't complain about playing time, I've always taught him that coach wants to win, and if he wants to play, he needs to be coach's best option to win.  I'm hoping tonight motivates him to work even harder than he already does.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

LAter KD


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Only run should speak for itself. 

Yeah I played defensive tackle in high school football was the best at it. Hated remembering plays for offense. So I refused to play off. Had most sacks on varsity from 10th to 12th grade. I got moved from freshman to jv during practice sessions and half way through season got moved to varsity but sat the bench mostly.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know why I loved playing so much but never watch football on tv.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess I have different priorities during foot ball season 

Hunting maybe


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I tried little league and realized I sucked at baseball


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

And basketball 

And soccer


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't golf much either


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Horrible at fishing


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Not the best deer hunter 

Or turkey.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

Worlds best gator hunter though


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm trying to sleep but can't


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

I was trying for a flop but that ain't happening 


Nite again.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Yea.  For some reason, he is better at defense in every sport he plays.  He's a catcher in baseball, not a great arm, but nothing gets past him.
> 
> He doesn't complain about playing time, I've always taught him that coach wants to win, and if he wants to play, he needs to be coach's best option to win.  I'm hoping tonight motivates him to work even harder than he already does.


Catchers can be great on offense too.. Take a Sharpie and make a quarter size circle on the ball. When ya'll practisin in the yard tell him to catch it so that you can't see the circle. Take a Sharpie and smudge the sweet spot on the bat. When ya'll doing batting practice in the yard tell him to smudge the ball on the black spot. No matter if it goes fowl. Just hit the black circle with the smudge part of the bat. That will teach him to keep his eye on the ball. The rest will come easy.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

I was a defensive end, and a catcher.....but I loved baseball, so I didn't play but one year of HS football.  In hindsight, I prolly should'a focused on football.  

JR is a defensive end, and catcher, too, and in basketball he is the guy they put in to foul and cause havoc on defense.  Football is his best sport.  He's very quick off the snap and loves hittin' folks.  He's a scrappy kid, just not very athletic.....and effort translates a lot better in football than in other sports.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nite bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 23, 2015)

The all girls team I played for was pretty intense. Could have gone pro.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Catchers can be great on offense too.. Take a Sharpie and make a quarter size circle on the ball. When ya'll practisin in the yard tell him to catch it so that you can't see the circle. Take a Sharpie and smudge the sweet spot on the bat. When ya'll doing batting practice in the yard tell him to smudge the ball on the black spot. No matter if it goes fowl. Just hit the black circle with the smudge part of the bat. That will teach him to keep his eye on the ball. The rest will come easy.



Good stuff, scrapy.  I may try it.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Only run should speak for itself.



Yea.  I think I was more proud of the two stolen bases to score that run than the hit.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I tried little league and realized I sucked at baseball


 I sucked at football but made allstars in pony league. Then tried out for centerfield again the next year in high school. Caught a few flies, threw strikes to second and third base. Slapped everything in a hole batting ,no home runs of course. Next day I was cut from the team. Seems the centerfield position was already taken by some knucklehead that did not even need to show up for try out.
But I was not sorry I sucked at football. It was dove season for goodness sakes.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

Pony league flop.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'm thinkin the same way. If I can't afford airfare back I'll just stay Or they can send me back.



I am counting on them shipping me back on a plane.  One Scottsman got thrown in the hold of a banana boat and made it's way to Savannah. When he got there the City Fathers said , Well at least you didn't starve. The Scotsman said yes, it took some getting used to  but the cobs on those things sure are big and mushy compared to the eating part.


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## mattech (Mar 23, 2015)

I was in my local hospital today and got to talking to one of the techs about hunting. Come to find out I lease my hunting land from her husband. I got nosey and discovered half the people there all live on hundreds of acres each. I'm so envyous of people who get to live on that much land.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

I've gotta stop staying up so late.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I am frugle. Any of ya'll chinchy when it comes to saving cooking oil?  I just saved some peanut oil I fried pike fish in tonight.  Pike makes everything better.  I ought to bottle it and sell it for the more expensive brands. I just pour it out chrystal clear and leave it on the counter covered by a paper towel if the light bugs are out, 'til needed.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've gotta stop staying up so late.


 It's early yet. Early morning.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> I was in my local hospital today and got to talking to one of the techs about hunting. Come to find out I lease my hunting land from her husband. I got nosey and discovered half the people there all live on hundreds of acres each. I'm so envyous of people who get to live on that much land.


Bite the bullet and make it happen. Somebody ,somewhere along the line in the family did for them.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd like to have me a small simplex apartment over looking Central Park in New York City. And have the World champion coondog hunt championship final cast take place in Central Park where I could put my feet up on the balcony wrought iron and watch the lights.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I wonder what it would cost to lease up the raccoon watchin and chasin rights for a two hour cast between 1 AM and 3 AM in Central Park?  Long about January.?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Provide equal coverage for NBC, MSNBC , ABC, CBS and Al Kavera. Could be a big plus for NYC you know what with being a World Championship thing and all.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've gotta stop staying up so late.


I'd stay up late to watch World Champion girls fast pitch softball and the World Great Grand Nite Champion Coondog Trial.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

A coupla ob Billy questions;

How late is too early and how early is too late to be socially acceptable on hyah? 
And. What if I worked in a cold mine? Or had a tendancy to coon hunt from time to time. We wear the same kind of light hats and don't know dark from day and mostly don't care.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Scraps, life is all in the head.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Kayran done invited us up to N. GA and made sure we knew how to make her coffee.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Sold


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Wayne says sell it


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapps livin the life.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapy is livin large in central park.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Getting ready to hit the Hooch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Getting ready to hit the Hooch





Drank one fo me !!



juanmohowa . .


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll drank a dirty dozen for you Quack.
59 mo minutes.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

Catch a bunch, fh.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

If a scrappy is anything like he types, him being in New York could be a reality tv show.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

Still think it may be an act, though.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 24, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Been a crazy day at the JB house.  Lil JB is sick, and spent all day at the Dr.  Then, on the opposite end of things, JB JR finally got in a game, got his first HS hit, stole 2 bases, and scored the team's only run.



That'll teach coach. JB JR needs more playin time


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

Mornin Billy's


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Morning back at ya'll


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mownin


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 24, 2015)

Coaches don't always play the best players and sometimes they can't admit it


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That'll teach coach. JB JR needs more playin time



  it was a big night for him.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 24, 2015)

When they prove themselves wrong


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Herro


----------



## karen936 (Mar 24, 2015)

Morning all, I'm tired, stayed up way to late
but had fun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Billys are at it again


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Werd


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

morning everyone!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ooops done gave me his virus!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 24, 2015)

Slow in here, migs done kilt Billy with Juan


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Ooops done gave me his virus!



Its a bad one.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Ooops done gave me his virus!



My bad... Nutnut. I can be very contagious


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Jaun is no Billy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

billy is juan in a million


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

or is billy more like a dime a dozen


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

no juan knows for sure ireckon


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

am I the only juan in here?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

juan more post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Yall aint making production today.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm tryin boss


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

another beer bottle opener finished


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

first post in herra^^^


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

That's a big duck pit... Ryedirt


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

They repossessing the equipment at Ridirt's job site.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

They made me start working at A&P Steel.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Takin pitchers is tuff.. TP. I sympathize


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

T Fabs erething in his shop, goes together like an erector set when he gets on the job.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 24, 2015)

thats a big bandsaw


----------



## karen936 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry TP, but taking pic's aint working. Just saying.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know what none of that stuff is.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

T you will prolly have to make Ridirt and them one of those green things they work on trees with. The repo man done got theirs.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 24, 2015)

what is that green thing?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

karen936 said:


> what is that green thing?



It is a tree thing-ma-jig.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Rydert and T work in the same warehouse?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2015)

odd....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

even....


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

no lunch yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

not that hungry for once


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

I must be sick


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oooo look, wasnt even trying.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Billysaid some peeps is trin to figure what happen to there turkeys......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2015)

coyotes ate em all.  yotes is da debil


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Wish it weren't so far, we would have a Billy Turkey hunt up here sometime. Got a good camping place on the banks of the red river, with running water, nice big covered area with tables and 1 or 2 turkeys.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish it weren't so far, we would have a Billy Turkey hunt up here sometime. Got a good camping place on the banks of the red river, with running water, nice big covered area with tables and 1 or 2 turkeys.



On the way boss, i'll sleep in the barn with the racing chickens seeing how its heated and cooled


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Going to head to Bowling Green to find some good steaks to grill.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Yall invited to my cookout.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

I cook steaks silly.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like mine med rare!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

I will remember that Pnut. Medium well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2015)

Med. well for me too boss.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2015)

pump


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2015)

dump


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

it up?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

low


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I been on a two day cleaning spree.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

ain't got but kitchen drawers and counter top.


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

what you clean scrapy?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I got 20 dinner knives 40 various other knives. 40 spoons and one fork.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

All kinds of kitchen gadgets I don't know what most of them do.


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

hope you don't have company


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I know not to use an electric knife cleaning fish no more.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> hope you don't have company


That's why I'm cleaning.
Cleaning flop.


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

goot one scrapy............


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2015)

awesome


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

Won't be long now


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

for what?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

How did you get that thing in there


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

oh my........


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

How many?


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

6 jakes


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think all of those are going to fit in there


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

gonna be hard to catch them too........


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

Catch em? I would be caught 10 ft from em


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2015)

What's up dert. I'm just rambling bout useless stuff


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

nutting much mg......being useles


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Sick as a coyote on crack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Got a stuffy head fever and tired


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Sneezing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Itchy eyes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Spenr 45 on allergy meds


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Billy just got back from mopping up at the river.


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

nice hawk.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice headless hawk


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

shouldn't you blur out the banks on them pics?


just sayin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Foot fillets right there


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

somebody gone get yo spot.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Goot


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

flop?


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

dangit mig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

I know them leaning trees didn't know fish was in that area


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Goot flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Lols at the green metal maker


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> shouldn't you blur out the banks on them pics?
> 
> 
> just sayin



 They already found it but they didn't know what to throw.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Headless hawk can't see to throw a lure


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

hawk is headless in all his pics......


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

are you ugly hawk?........


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

What I miss????


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey! Look what time it is!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Rye dirt, meet me out back o the building!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

I got a lil sumpin sumpin.


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm ready.....


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Sinclaer 1 said never show yo face on the internets but I don't mind showing my buddies.Plus like derts said Iz waze to ugly


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

you worked me hard today TP


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> you worked me hard today TP



do what?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

A feller that makes your money needs to work hard once a week at least.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> do what?



Oh my.


----------



## rydert (Mar 24, 2015)

true.......I gets a goot paycheck


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice looking fish, hawk.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

He ugly too though.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Is that a crappie?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Jaun more dawg fan


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2015)

catfish


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks guys we had a good day on the river.It was fun


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Watch out fer them Pate boys. I hear they are packin.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

catfish flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretty face gotta another fish...


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

I heard they shot a man, just to watch him fish.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Watch out fer them Pate boys. I hear they are packin.



I thought they was patels.We thought somebody was shootin at us but it was one of the Alabama gangs boat moter backfiring.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Do you have a beer belly or a pot belly?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

How does a pig get a pot belly?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Is there a beer bellied pig?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Belly, is that even a word? I'm looking at it now like it has 9 eyes?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Belly. That's not how you spell it is it?


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Once again, they made me earn my payckeck.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

My feets be sore


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

I had to make this thing go through that door to the right.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

I had to take it into three pieces and put it back together.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Semi finished product.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Only had to take them apart about 4 or 5 times in town years.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Even I could get it apart.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

That sure is a big copier. I thought they made them smaller these days.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

So one walking by me today asked if it was a printer. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Even I could get it apart.



Anyone can take it apart, but can you put it back together and make it work?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Mat got a fancy coke machine


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know why it has a pink face on my post


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mat got a fancy coke machine



Its a washing machine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

What does is warsh


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Blood


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Cool bovine blood?


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

It can run bovine blood. Animal blood is the same as human blood and I have a few accounts that run animal blood. Walrus blood is extremely viscous and clogs up our instruments really bad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Matt works for vampires


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Matt wants to drink your blood


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Count matcuala


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

You can be my helper, count Migmackula


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Y'all have jobs???


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Real jobs??? Pffttttt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the PTD's ooops.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks krun! I'm gone try it out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Man, make this day end......
Just got home from work. Wife just called and is in Dublin with a dead car( that we just paid $700 to fix yesterday). About to head to Hawkinsville to meet wife and still need to figure out what to do with dead car towed to a shop there in Dublin.
Then i reckon it's squeezing money out of a turnip to find a new used car for Allie.
Lawd, make it end.
Oh, and i did get my fishing lure in the mail. It's purty but i doubt i get to use it any time soon.
See y'all tomorrow. Don't think i'll be back any time soon tonight.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Get you some AB's BBQ in hawkinaville bama


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

I faint at the site of blood takes me three pass outs to drag a deer out of the woods


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Burn it down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Get you some AB's BBQ in hawkinaville bama



Not really hungry. Just got th call. Car motor is shot and froze up. Head gasket got replaced in Tampa incorrectly and oil didn't flow correctly. She drove it to Albany and we go head and gasket replaced again but i guess there was too much damage and it locked up on I-75. 
I just wanna cry.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I faint at the site of blood takes me three pass outs to drag a deer out of the woods



You would hate my job then.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Afternoon Ya'll


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm good wid blood, its lookin into a injured eye that can get me. I can preform operations wid ease. Just gota hang U upside down like on a skinnin rack.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 24, 2015)

Shots used to freak me out, I just gave one to myself, alcohol helps, gettin' old ain't fur sissies.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Goot flap.. Oops


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2015)

Shots make me cry like a 5 year old.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

oops just did that flop like he was born to do it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

How muck longer is jerkey season.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not really hungry. Just got th call. Car motor is shot and froze up. Head gasket got replaced in Tampa incorrectly and oil didn't flow correctly. She drove it to Albany and we go head and gasket replaced again but i guess there was too much damage and it locked up on I-75.
> I just wanna cry.....



That sucks bama. I was taught that if the head gasket is shot, replace the motor. I know its not always the case, but sometimes its better in the long run. 

Is there a warranty with the guys work?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> oops just did that flop like he was born to do it.



Kmac knows perfection when he seeds it. Thanks.. Bud


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

That hurts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> That sucks bama. I was taught that if the head gasket is shot, replace the motor. I know its not always the case, but sometimes its better in the long run.
> 
> Is there a warranty with the guys work?



A new motor would cost more than the car is worth. The guys in Tampa were the ones that screwed up but its not worth trying to sue them.
We'll start looking around for a used car but this is really gonna hurt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Good luck Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Good luck Robert!



I need to kill something.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hate to hear it.. Bama


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

Just paid 1300 for my sons long block for his s10 truck  he informed me Sunday that my four runner oil light is coming on with the dip stick reading full. That's my hunting camping ride. Sentra don't pull a camper.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Boom


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boom



pewpewpew where's nutnut?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boom



Did you just limit out?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

nut is in county lock-up


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

I am back, what did I miss?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you just limit out?



No just tested fired a heavy load.


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Good luck on the car search bama


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Bammer when U goin hunten jurkeys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2015)

I just got recertification in disorderly conduct


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Bammer goin to get a BMW after my wifes screen name.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

Bo$$


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer when U goin hunten jurkeys


Hoping to go check trailcams friday and hunt saturday morning if any sign. The guy don't allow sunday hunting. 
I figure i'll start bugging you after BKW catches up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey K, just got back from getting some lemons and oranges.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Hoping to go check trailcams friday and hunt saturday morning if any sign. The guy don't allow sunday hunting.
> I figure i'll start bugging you after BKW catches up.


 She'll never catch me, errr I hope.



KyDawg said:


> Hey K, just got back from getting some lemons and oranges.



 I was about out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay, heading to hawkinsville.
Night, y'all.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, heading to hawkinsville.
> Night, y'all.



Nutten to worry about here, I got it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Later Robert.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Thanks krun! I'm gone try it out!



Your welcome.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey Wycliff.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Your welcome.



Looks like it could be slow trolled for shad. I need some roe.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Tried to be useless with my iPhone, but the ads are crazy bad. I'm talking hor ehh bull


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm hear!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2015)

You hunt today Pnut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

BKW done laid the smack down?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

I went this mourning before work, but I had to leave them gobbling, to go to werk. Paw had to go to the doc.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got done at werk 2 more days of this crap


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

I got to pay a seatbelt ticket for riding in the back seat.
Billy ought to be a cop so he could be useless and get paid for it.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I got to pay a seatbelt ticket for riding in the back seat.
> Billy ought to be a cop so he could be useless and get paid for it.



I thought you didn't have to have a seatbelt on if you was in the back seat.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I thought you didn't have to have a seatbelt on if you was in the back seat.



Me too but either I was wrong or the cop had to make quota. Useless.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Scraps a criminal


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> BKW done laid the smack down?



Some kid came over lookin for his 4 H project, said his turkey got away & wanted to know if we seen it?


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Uh ohhhhh


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Some kid came over lookin for his 4 H project, said his turkey got away & wanted to know if we seen it?



I read that you were gonna have to sleep on the couch and no TV


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Me too but either I was wrong or the cop had to make quota. Useless.



http://www.gahighwaysafety.org/seat-belt-laws/
link says front seat


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Huh


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

mattech stole my flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Tried to be useless with my iPhone, but the ads are crazy bad. I'm talking hor ehh bull



My iPhone goes crazy now when I come to this site. iPad is fine though


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hope BKW didn't enter the Billy Big Turkey Contest....


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> http://www.gahighwaysafety.org/seat-belt-laws/
> link says front seat


The trouble is I am "near Savannah" but not quite in GA.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> My iPhone goes crazy now when I come to this site. iPad is fine though



Same here!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Scraps gettin called out by fh


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think its ooops fault.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Same here!



We should demand our money Back


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wuz up bro!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

This Juan bout done.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrappy is near Savannah but not near enough.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Sup homie


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> We should demand our money Back



I'm sooin!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2015)

Did oops give this site a virus?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrappy= seat belt violator


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Scrappy should start the next Juan!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Ready for this week to be over


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2015)

If bo$$ were her, he would back us up nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Did oops give this site a virus?



Yes! He's trying to crash this site!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Scraps is calling the local magistrate


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 24, 2015)

Somebody start a new one before ya'll go oft and leave me.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

juan


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Start us a new juan scrappy


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ooops is a trouble maker! I new it from the time I met him.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> If bo$$ were her, he would back us up nut



Here


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2015)

That was a cool,wooooo flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Heard lil nut said he had a Purdy wife


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

Didn't even realize. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2015)

How's it mark


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2015)

Nut maried up


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 24, 2015)

Thread over ride violator


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got my ol lady under control.


----------

